# [SOLVED] multi card reader

## E001754

Hi there,

I've bought 2 different card readers : one is the AK-ICR-05 from AKASA manufacturer. This is a internal card reader.

The second one is a Sony MRW62E-S2, which is an external card reader.

Both ones are working great when it comes to read a compact flash.

But, when I try to insert an SDHC card, nothing happens.

So, I found that I need the SDHCI kernel module, in order to be able to read SD cards.

I've also understood that I would also need a special kernel module that will support the internal chipset of the multicard readers.

My question will be : how can I read somewhere the chipset found inside the card readers ?? lsusb, lshal, lspci or dmesg haven't given me any interesting information.

The only thing I know is the Akasa reader is using some Realtek chipset.

What part of kernel should I activate to be able to use one of those two readers ??

Thanks for any helpLast edited by E001754 on Sun Jun 28, 2009 2:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

E001754,

These things are SCSI devices with multiple Logical Unit Numbers.

The CF Card is usually what you get when you don't scan all LUNs.

You need CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y in your kernel.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Also, to find the exact devices you have, send the results of lspci -n to this web site. Set up the drivers it tells you, and only those drivers. I compile those drivers (SD) into the kernel. That seems to work best for those with the devices.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## aidanjt

lsusb would be needed for those.

Also, just enable all the mmc drivers as modules, and let udev do it's thing.

----------

## E001754

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> E001754,
> 
> These things are SCSI devices with multiple Logical Unit Numbers.
> 
> The CF Card is usually what you get when you don't scan all LUNs.
> ...

 

That was the part which was missing, as well as sdhci of course !

Both reader are working well now.

Huge thanks to all.

 :Very Happy: 

Special thanks also to pappy_mcfae for the debian link that is very very usefull to find out what kernel module can handle a particular device.

Cheers.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

You're most welcome!

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

